# Need Help:Hathway Cable Modem,Dataone BB Modem-cum-Router. How to Wi-Fi?



## awestriker (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi,
Please help as much as possible, with as many ideas as you can:
Recently my neighbour did a clean-up of junk, and they handed me a Hathway cable modem and a Dataone(BSNL) Broadband(Huwaei make)wireless router-cim-modem.
Now I can get broadband from Hathway, using cable modem...but is there any way I can convert it into wireless(Wi-Fi) using the Dataone Broadband Huwai modem-cum-wireles router.
Here are the ports which the modems have:
Hathway Modem- Cable input, Ethernet Port, Power.
Dataone(BSNL) Huwai - ADSL Input, Ethernet Port, USB Port, Power.

Kindly help me, with any ideas.

Cheers,
A w e


----------



## chesss (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll try..
me thinks that the wireless cum router is all you need. 
Just connect the dataone modem instead of hathway to see if it works. If it does then all you need to do configure the modem-cum-router for wireless , which should be pretty simple.


----------

